
Stack Overflow is 10! - Thank you so much! - henryluo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwS1r1mc888&feature=youtu.be&utm_source=Iterable&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10th-anniversary
======
henryluo
"In September 2008, Stack Overflow's public beta went live. Today it's the the
largest online community for programmers to learn, share their knowledge and
build their careers. Today, the site is visited by over 50 million programmers
a month; in ten years 9.3 million users have provided 25 million answers to 16
million questions. Watch Stack Overflow employees and users walk down memory
lane and say thank you."

------
henryluo
Thanks Stack Overflow!

I cannot image my life as a developer without you!

